

Leftronic (YC S10) Acquired by AppDirect - sonofabell
https://www.leftronic.com/blog/leftronic-acquired-by-appdirect-free-hdtv-pc-new-customers/

======
bananaforscale
Seems like data viz is being consolidated in the industry. Wonder if it's more
appealing for B2Bs to have their own solutions.

------
remanc
This is awesome to hear - the Leftronics' guys really deserve it. Looking
forward to what comes next.

------
scylla
Sweet deal! Looking forward to what's next for the Leftronic product.

------
cdelsolar
This has been an awesome ride! Very excited about the future!

~~~
HistoryInAction
More time for Scrabble, hopefully? ;)

------
ssavant
Congrats Leftronic! Very well deserved.

------
jdorfman
Congrats guys!

------
crcarlson
Congrats guys!

